# My First 2010 Fall Honey Harvest!



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you!!..


----------



## Ethfol (Jun 25, 2010)

Way to go! Nice looking bottles and labels.
Gonna sell any?


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah i was aiming to sell some this weekend, im still waiting for my 12 oz bears to show up in the mail and my 8 oz nutrition labels since my order was messed up on my last order, i should of received 8 oz nutrition labels and i received 12 oz labels. I dont have the greatest luck in the world, just the other day i went and had my hand x-rayed and here its broke, im glad my son helped during the extraction...I cant believe i was still able to lift them medium supers off the hive with a broken hand.


----------

